# Looking for ambience music



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

I am looking for some atmospheric horror music, not musical but with occaisonal thunder and wolf howls.

Please help

ruggerz


----------



## Witchy Wendy (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you tried Midnite Syndicate??


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Are you looking for music or just sound effects?


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

im just looking for sound effects no melody.


----------



## myhalloween (Sep 16, 2007)

try Halloween Obscura,
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/73991-halloween-obscura-dark-halloween-music.html


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

i lke the sounds...

but is there any free sounds?

i like the "my halloween" one...is there any free one like that


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*This might work for you.*

Hi there, stumbled upon your thread, (sorry i know its a bit old) but if you are still looking for free ambient music for your haunt, I composed a cd using Audacity, by taking everyday sounds and slowing, reversing, mixing and mashing that I recorded, and some i got from freeware places and made IMO a pretty decent ambient mix CD. You can download it for free at:

http://www.rgiammaria.com/requiem.zip

The CD is named Requiem of Sorrow. Please feel free to use it as you see fit, and if you like it please let me know


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*wolf cd*



ruggerz said:


> I am looking for some atmospheric horror music, not musical but with occaisonal thunder and wolf howls.
> 
> Please help
> 
> ruggerz


i bought a wolf music CD one time. I thought it would relax me as I conjured images of nightfall in the snowy mountains with the sound of woves in the distance. It had the opposite effect. It was annoying and I felt like I had to keep letting the dog out.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one I like that I use as the background of my Halloween Gifs page:

*Background sounds*

It's a flash sound file so you might have to download it to your PC to get it to work. I don't think just clicking on the above link will make it play.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Your request was confusing: "I am looking for some atmospheric horror music, not musical".

There are many horror sound effect albums available. Here are a few that I own:

1. 3D Thunderstorm Environment. Darwin Chamber. Available online from iTunes. A real thunderstorm with rain. 30 minutes.

2. Spooky Scary Sounds. Martha Stewart Living. You wouldn't think this was Martha's bag, but it's good! One continuos cut, with beating heart, thunder, rattling chains, screams, hoot owls, cackling witch, snarling wolf, ticking clock, tolling bell, etc. 40 minutes.

3. Halloween Horror. No artist credited. One continuous cut, with wind, footsteps, creaking door, snarling hound, panting, haunted piano, squeaking bat, ghostly laughter, haunted organ, crying baby, shrieks, wailing, etc. 73 minutes.

Now, if you do want _some_ kind of music, just not strong on melody, and with sound effects, Midnight Syndicate is for you. Of the many MS albums, _Born of the Night_ might be a good place to start.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

ruggerz, I think I know exactly what your looking for. Look up an artist me the name of "Lustmord" and the album is called "Heresy". This is some of the most insane ambient sounds I have ever heard. You can download from itunes or buy online I think. It also has groans and howls. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Just checked them out,holy crap they are amazing !!  i love Heresy & Dark places in the earth, haven't heard all albums,
but they sound like an excellent dark foreboding haunt background sound tracks ! Thanx for the tip MrNightmare. 
Me thinks we found some great new stuff to use this year............


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Dark Lord! I was intoduced to Lust Mord by a friend and since then, its the only music I use in my haunt, espcially for areas that you are needing that extra "DARK" touch. With the right PA system cranked up, It sounds absolutly Chilling!!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Definitely great Dark music from the underworld 's abyss sound. 
Thats what i love about his place,the new added info to our collected twisted lil family !


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I read a forum post today where a person mentioned that the large professional haunt where he used to work loops Black Mass by Lucifer (Mort Garson) in their haunt, and it is a big hit. You can find this recording free online sometimes.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Also if you are looking for just sound effects check out
Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

I many different AMBIENT SOUND TRACKS designed for haunts.
Check it out the samples.
Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------

